# Zeilenumbrüche entfernen mit VBS



## thomson (1. September 2004)

Hallo,
will ein Programm schreiben, das mir meine Zeilenumbrüche entfernt und aus Kommas Leerzeichen macht hab aber keine Ahnung wie das geht!


----------



## Shakie (1. September 2004)

Das geht mit der Replace-Funktion:
	
	
	



```
DeinText = Replace$(DeinText, vbCrLf, " ")
    DeinText = Replace$(DeinText, ",", " ")
```
Oder auch alles in einer Zeile:
	
	
	



```
DeinText = Replace$(Replace$(DeinText, ",", " "), vbCrLf, " ")
```
Die VB.Konstante VbCrLf steht für das Zeilenumbruchzeichen.


----------



## thomson (1. September 2004)

*?*

Das Problem ist aber VBS hat kein replace


----------



## Shakie (1. September 2004)

Ups, sorry, das habe ich überlesen. Leider habe ich dann keine Lösung für dich.
Obwohl, gibt es eine InStr-Funktion?


----------



## Retlaw (13. September 2004)

Mit den Stringfunktionen lässt sich eine replace-Funktion nachbauen:

```
InStr  Sucht nach Text
mid    Gibt einen Teil eines Textes zurück
left   Gibt den linken Teil eines Textes zurück, ab der angegebenen Position
right  Das Gleiche wie left nur von rechts.
```


----------

